# Dre exam?



## moricecrys (Apr 2, 2009)

Is there a cpt code ( not the hcpc code) for a routine digital rectal exam? As part of prostate screening?

Any suggestions would be helpful!

Thanks alot!

Happy thursday:d


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 2, 2009)

I do not think there is a cpt code specifically for DRE, usually considered part of the E&M.


----------



## heatherwinters (Apr 3, 2009)

*Dre*

[FONT=&quot]https://www.noridianmedicare.com/shared/partb/bulletins/2007/236_apr/Prostate_Cancer_Screening_Reminder_-_Medicare_Provides_Coverage_for_Eligible_Medicare_Beneficiaries.htm

"Billing   and payment for a DRE (G0102) is bundled into the payment for a covered   evaluation and management service (CPT codes 99201 99456 and 99499) when   the two services are furnished to a patient on the same day. If the DRE is   the only service or is provided as part of an otherwise non-covered service,   HCPCS code G0102 would be payable separately if all other coverage   requirements are met."

Hope that helps 
[/FONT]


----------

